# Just need some back up!



## bigking97 (May 16, 2011)

Hey guys, just after some people to check my diet/weight plans. Aiming for weight loss and building.

At the moment I weight 91k, male, 25, 5 foot 8. I have quite a bit of muscle cover by some fat at the moment.

My routein is so far

Gym in the morning 4-5 days a week, weight routine, full body. Some times followed by 30 mins of cardio. 1hr to 1.5 hrs.

Food wise, roughly 1500-1800 cals aday:

E.g

Porridge morning.

Apple morning snack.

4 eggs 1 yolk scrambled with loads of veg and some times new potatoes.

Another afternoon fruit snack.

Tea, two large mushrooms, chicken patê and veg. Or meat/fish etc and veg, occasional stir fry with no oil.

About 7-8pm low fat natural yoghurt with banana.

All about 4 hours between.

General day job is fairly active, always on the move.

And help welcome


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Aiming for weight loss and building....what on earth does that mean??


----------



## bigking97 (May 16, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Aiming for weight loss and building....what on earth does that mean??


I think it's pretty obvious what it means.

Weight loss as in fat.

Building as in muscle.

How many people come on here to lose muscle and build fat?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, well unless you're an 8 stone bird you wont be building bugger all on 1500-1800 cals per day!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dorsey is correct with your stats 1500-1800 cals will not build muscle.

Can I ask do you weigh your food? If not how do you know how many calories you are eating per day?

My first advice would be to weigh everything you eat for a week and let us know the numbers and if this has kept your weight steady this way you will know how to change things so you can progress....

One thing is for certain dropping fat and building muscle is very hard to do even if the person is on a steroid cycle.......sort your diet then re look at your goals then change your diet to achieve that goal....


----------



## bigking97 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

I should have said my main aim is to lose fat at the moment. Without losing muscle. Hence the weight training to keep the muscle I have.

Yes I weight and measure all my food etc and keep a daily log.

So for weight loss while maintaining the muscle I have does it sound ok?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Robbo said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I should have said my main aim is to lose fat at the moment. Without losing muscle. Hence the weight training to keep the muscle I have.
> 
> ...


ok so can you post up your daily diet again with weights please this will give us a better look at the macro's


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Paul when you weigh the food do you weigh everything together or everything singular?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you weigh everything seperatly and uncooked.....

for example....my second meal today will be chicken and baked spuds....

so i will trim then weigh the chicken, then weigh the spud, i do this so when my gains (or fatloss if that was my goal) was to slow down or stop then i know exactly what i can change to get over that issue.....


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ideal Paul cheers. I think I will do this


----------

